# CAD caused by Diabetes



## shellott (Feb 10, 2010)

If a physician specifically states that 414.0x Coronary Artery Disease is due to diabetes, is it coded to "250.8x Diabetes with other specified complications" or to "250.9x Diabetes with unspecified complication"?

I know that it is not included in "250.7x Diabetes with Peripheral Circulatory Disorders" as coronary heart disease is the heart and not peripheral.

Any help would be appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Feb 10, 2010)

I would code 250.80 and 414.0x because you do have a specified complication.


----------

